# Hi all, I am fairly new to this site & am now almost the proud owner of a Hymer B584



## CasaMia (May 27, 2011)

*Hi all, I am fairly new to this site & am now almost the proud owner of a Hymer B584*

We are still in the middle of our house sale here in Scarbados, it's taking ages!!!! selling the house to fund our purchase of a motorhome.
We were told a moving date of 7th June but now looks like end of June cos we are off to Ibiza for a week on 13th June so it kind of complicates things (it was booked b4 we ever even thought of selling up). Anyway looks like end of June now, I'm really feeling the pressure to get everything sorted now, especially as we put a deposit on a Hymer B584 which was for sale locally. 
The present owner has kindly agreed to take a deposit to save it till the end of June for us till we finalise the house sale so we can pay the rest of the MH off. We've fallen in love with this vehicle & don't want to lose it if the house sale drags on longer than June as the the present owner is wanting to stay in the Scottish Isles with his friend for the summer so we are seriously cutting into his holiday time at the mo. 
After all I said about wanting a Swift Kontiki 679 and not liking the Hymers I had seen previously, I can't believe my total 360 turn around after looking at different vehicles, it really is amazing how different things are in real life than how they appear on the net. Got to look around someones Bessacar which was almost identical to the Kontiki & we realized at this point that for it's 30 ft length it still felt really cramped in the seating area & didn't justify the sacrifices of loss of manoueverability, parking & access to smaller places that we would have encountered. At 20ft the Hymer is perfect with super large dashboard window ledge for the dogs to settle on to watch the world go by (or bark at .... probably), place to store dog crates and a big bright bathroom where they can relax & dry after long muddy walks. 
My hubby always insisted that he would hate sleeping in an over cab bed & would not entertain the thought of buying a MH with one, that is till we went to a dealers & looked at loads there. I ended up having a hard time getting him out of them there & it became one of the must haves of any vehicle we chose. We now see the advantages of a pull down permanent bed rather than giving up half the vehicle length to a permanent bed or worse having to make up the bed every night in the seating area. So we are happy with our choice, lets hope that we don't lose our lovely Hymer through solicitors dragging their heels in our house conveyancing chain. Can't wait to get our hands on it and set off on our first adventure. aA couple of things we need to sort are a tv & aerial / sat not sure which to get, any ideas????? a microwave, I'm a Jacket spud fiend and maybe change to Gaslow any thoughts on the benefits of this system???? and anything else we might need, we already have one solar panel, is that enough for wild camping? and what are the best leisure batteries to use for our vehicle???
All advice gratefully received ... thanks in advance


----------



## Tony Lee (May 27, 2011)

> is that enough for wild camping?



Too many factors to answer your question.
What size panel
What size battery
What other charging options do you have
what sort of wild-camping lifestyle do you plan on
how much satellite TV do you watch
what major electrical loads are there
Heating fan??
Computers
Coffee machines
hairdryers
straighteners
sound systems

etc etc.


----------



## CasaMia (May 27, 2011)

*new to this*



Tony Lee said:


> Too many factors to answer your question.
> What size panel - Not sure looks quite large.
> 
> What size battery - there are 2 fitted at the mo but again don't know what size as we do not have the van yet.
> ...


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi CasaMia Welcome to the site - hope all goes well for you.


----------

